# New home in Ninho do Acor



## markhoyte (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello

My wife & I have just purchased a house in the small village of Ninho do Acor in Castelo Branco province Central Portugal.
We wondered if there were any other expats from the UK living in the area.
Our house requires some small jobs by a builder and we wondered if anyone knew of any reliable builders and glaziers in the area?


----------

